# 35 whelen vs. 35 Remington



## pumah25

Can anyone explain the differences between these two rounds for me? I have the idea in my head that the 35 whelen is more powerful but I have also read on some boards that that they are ballistic twins? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I think I have narrowed my search for a new rifle down to one of these but just don't know enough to make the decision. Any thoughts on the two would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## darkgael

They are most assuredly NOT ballistic twins. The Whelen cartridge is a 35-06 (a 30-06 necked up to .35). It offers greater energy (3177ft-lbs ME vs. 2080ft-lbs ME for a factory 200gr. bullet) and greater range. It is a fine cartridge, though somewhat eclipsed over the years by the .338s. 
Pete


----------



## rolly

That's 100% correct. The 35 rem is more along the lines of a necked up 30-30 (not really) but would be closer to it than the whelen.


----------



## sdeprie

I'm a great fan of the 35's, myself. I have a semi-finished custom mauser in 358 Win, (308 necked up to 35) (semi-finished, needs new stock, refinish the barrel and action and safety work, but is shootable). I am seriously considering a 35 Whelan in another Mauser I have waiting to be rebuilt. I have heard some weird things about some mystical advantage the .338 bore has over the .358. I'm not sure I buy it. Besides, the difference is so miniscule, I would never notice it. I think it is something like a 1/2" difference in trajectory at 300 yds. I think comparing the two (35 Rem from 30/30, 35 Whelan from 30-06) is more than fair. The 35 Rem was actually developed from the 30 Rem, which doesn't really exist anymore and was nothing more than a rimless version (ballistically speaking) of the 30/30. I would love to come across a 35 Rem, but most everyone who has one has no intention of letting it go.


----------



## rolly

I was going to use an old mauser action to build a 35 whelen, but it already had a fresh new barrel in 30-06 on it.

Between the two, my pic is the 35 whelen.


----------



## dd6

There is no comparison.
The W's energy at 400 yds. equals the Rem. at the muzzle!
Be like comparing a 30-06 and a 30-30. The 35 W is about the ballistic twin of the 350 Rem. mag or the 9.3x62.
The W is an exc. choice for heavy N/Am. game.
Unless your focus is game like elk or moose, your probably better off with a 30-06 class gun.


----------



## Hawkeye02

I think the comparison he is trying to make is between the 35 Whelen and the 350 Rem Mag. Many gun writers say they are ballistic twins. Since you know about the 35 Whelen, I will talk about the 350 Rem.

It is a short magnum 35. It was developed in the 60's and brought out in a Rem model 600. Which was a short, guide gun sized rifle with a ferocious recoil, as I have heard. The original rifles were kind of odd and not accepted by the public and Rem dropped it for several years. The the Short magnum craze kicked off, with the various Rem SAUM and WSM rifles and a few years ago Rem brought the 350 Rem back in a slightly longer (20") barrel. Still not much activity but Ruger jumped on the band wagon and chambered the M77 Mk 11 in the 350 Rem mag as well.

I don't think anyone is chambering new rifles in that caliber in 2008. But that may change and their are several NIB rifles available on the Web, both Rem and Ruger. Rem is the only factory loader and makes a 200 grain factory round but that may change since they no longer make the rifles, That will make the rifle a handloaders only rifle.

As for the cartridge I was interesting in it myself for a while especially in the Ruger 77. I like 35's. I own a 35 Rem and I own a 35 Whelen (700 CDL) The fact that factory ammo might dry up didn't bother me so long as I could get some brass.

The thing that changed my mind was when I checked the reloading manuals and it turns out that the Whelen will do anything the 350 will do and more. The difference being the case size. Whelen based on the 30-06 and 350 being quite a bit shorter which limits bullet weight and powder charge.

anyway I changed my mind on the 350. I'm going to work on my 35 Whelen loads instead.

Good luck with your decision. I hope I helped.


----------



## Whelen35

You moght also look into one of the improved case designs for the whelen. I have a Ackley improved version, and can safely reach low end 338 win mag performance. A 225gr nosler BT at close to 2800fps is very impressive when it hits something. 150gr bullets ment for the 35 rem at 3000fps will ruin exploadables nicely!


----------



## jsejr

sdeprie said:


> I'm a great fan of the 35's, myself. I have a semi-finished custom mauser in 358 Win, (308 necked up to 35) (semi-finished, needs new stock, refinish the barrel and action and safety work, but is shootable). I am seriously considering a 35 Whelan in another Mauser I have waiting to be rebuilt. I have heard some weird things about some mystical advantage the .338 bore has over the .358. I'm not sure I buy it. Besides, the difference is so miniscule, I would never notice it. I think it is something like a 1/2" difference in trajectory at 300 yds. I think comparing the two (35 Rem from 30/30, 35 Whelan from 30-06) is more than fair. The 35 Rem was actually developed from the 30 Rem, which doesn't really exist anymore and was nothing more than a rimless version (ballistically speaking) of the 30/30. I would love to come across a 35 Rem, but most everyone who has one has no intention of letting it go.


----------

